# Mods on a Charbroil Amerian Gourmet Delux offset smoker



## rds85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I just bought one and it is the first smoker I've ever owned.  Tried cooking on it last weekend and noticed it has leaks everywhere. So I sealed up everything I could on the outside using a high heat silicone but outside of that i'm lost as to what i can do to seal up around the lid.  I plan on getting 2 thermometers as the one that comes with it is useless.  Any ideas for a guy without access to a sheet metal shop or a welder would be super helpful.  Also I did put bricks in the bottom.

Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Aug 26, 2012)

RD, morning....   Do you have some pics to show us what you are dealing with and what you have done so far ??

Dave


----------



## rds85 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok so here is what i've done













3.jpg



__ rds85
__ Aug 26, 2012






I sealed around the smoke stack using a heat resistant silicone













2.jpg



__ rds85
__ Aug 26, 2012






and everything where the firebox hooks up is now sealed













5.jpg



__ rds85
__ Aug 26, 2012






I sealed all holes in the smoker and then put the bricks in (not sure if this is enough bricks.)  I've seen where people wrap them in aluminum foil too does that make a difference?













4.jpg



__ rds85
__ Aug 26, 2012






And then I put new temperature gauges on both ends of it although looking at this picture I didn't line them up very well :/













1.jpg



__ rds85
__ Aug 26, 2012






This is the main problem there is a gap all the way around the lid with these holes is letting everything escape and making temperature control much more difficult than it could be.  But like I said I don't have access to a metal shop or welder so I was wondering if anybody had some ideas how to seal this up


----------



## daveomak (Aug 26, 2012)

RD, From what I see, you have done great on the mods so far.....  About the lid seal....  Since I don't have a smoker like this, and can't recall (getting too old) what others have done to overcome that gap....  Dave

*We will call on the folks who have solved this problem to help you out.....*

*Folks who have sealed the lids on their smokers... Help RD out here with your ideas....Please*


----------



## rds85 (Aug 26, 2012)

I did manage to construct a baffle in the chamber over where the smoke comes in to push the heat down and out another 14" and I think I'll pick up some pieces of steel to run along the bottom over the bricks and call it good enough unless I stumble across some ideas to seal it up better but I'm sure it will work till the snow flies now to practice smoking ribs to perfection my first run they came out pretty tough but chicken comes out awesome :)


----------

